# '68 GTO retractable seat belt recommendation



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these front seat belts from OPGI. I would like to change to retractable 3 point belts since my kid will be driving. These are for a bench seat. Also, if anyone has any alternatives to these I would appreciate it.

1964-73 GTO - 3-Point Retractable Seat Belts, 1964-73 Stunning factory original look

GTO, Tempest / Le Mans 3-Point Retractable Seat Belts, 1964-73

-Mike


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

boatgoat said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these front seat belts from OPGI. I would like to change to retractable 3 point belts since my kid will be driving. These are for a bench seat. Also, if anyone has any alternatives to these I would appreciate it.
> 
> 1964-73 GTO - 3-Point Retractable Seat Belts, 1964-73 Stunning factory original look
> 
> ...



I had very good experience with the OPGI 3-point seat belts. In my 1967 GTO, which come with lap belts originally, the plate along the roofline was in place nonetheless for the 3-point hookup. Had to move the headliner back a little but my resto guy was able to hook up seat belts and put headliner back in place with no trouble. I also installed a set of used 2005 GTO buckets to replace my bench seat. Car is now safer and more comfortable. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you ppurfield001. I guess I can hijack my own thread here. How well did that bucket conversion work out? Was there a lot of modification needed to get the '05 buckets into the '67 especially since you were starting from a bench set up?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

boatgoat said:


> Thank you ppurfield001. I guess I can hijack my own thread here. How well did that bucket conversion work out? Was there a lot of modification needed to get the '05 buckets into the '67 especially since you were starting from a bench set up?



Boatgoat -- I had someone do the installation for me. He fabbed up some braces on which the new bucket seat tracks sit and then filled in all the old bench seat holes in the floors. He said it was no big deal. He moved the front bucket seats back for me (I'm six feet, nine inches tall) and I can't properly work the pedals with the seat all the way back. A first for me! Regards, Paul.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The seats are very similar in dimension. Seat track to floor adapter brackets need to be fabricated........job looks VERY nice!!!! Hey Paul! :cheers Eric


----------

